
Texas girl electrocuted while using cellphone in bathtub - mrb
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/07/11/texas-girl-electrocuted-while-using-cellphone-bathtub/467225001/
======
aurizon
Very sad, but how can anyone not know to never use plugged in items in the
bath-tub in this day and age? I suspect this was a Chinese charger that did
not have UL approved isolation in the gound - ??

